# Black Sand



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry for double posting. I think I posted one on the "Setup" group and didn't realize that there was this "Aquarium Decoration" group.

Anyway, I'd really like black sand for my new 75G. What kind? and Where do you get them?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I use #20 black blasting sand, (same grit size as PFS) which can be bought wherever sand blasting products are sold. It costs around $10 for 88 lbs.


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

Is it fine? Did you have to clean it much before you put it in the tank?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

My question is how are you going to see the poo?


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

I used a bag of tahitian moon sand in a 29 gallon of mine. I had to clean it a fair amount before putting it in, it did come with some water clarity thingy that you can add before adding fish to help clear up the water. After doing this though, I wish I put it in my 55 gallon, I love the way it looks. It was kind of pricey though, I think 24.99 for a 25 pound bag? something like that.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The blasting sand required a far amount of cleaning. I poured it back and forth between two pails outdoors and let the wind take much of the fine dust away before washing. The key is to wash it in small batches. #20 is quite fine and it is difficult to move the fines out when the it is too deep in the container.


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

So the blasting sand is silicon?

Isn't the Tahitian Moon pretty coarse? At least from the pictures I saw on the web.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The black blasting sand is slag. Mine is nickel slag, but it could be coal slag or some other type, depending on where you source it. It is available in 3 different grit sizes around here. #12, #20, and #40 with 40 the finest. I am trying the #12 in my next setup, while my present setup is #20.


----------



## dialicious (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used _3M color quartz_ and _Seachem Fluorite Black sand_ before with mixed results for each.
The color quartz is fine, smooth and really dark. But, since it's not designed as an aquarium gravel (it's a colored aggregate for concrete pools) it take A LOT of washing to get clean. Mind bogglingly tedious. But once that's all said and done, it's great.
I had it in a 110gal before, but since then have changed the tank over and now use some of the color quartz mixed with fluorite in a small bow front. 
Fluorite Black Sand is the better choice if you want something planted. But I found it very dusty, sort of dark gray (not black) and continues to produce dust when disturbed.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I use the Flourite Black Sand and I rinsed the heck out of it. 30 minutes per bag in a bucket with the hose running through it on full blast. But no residual dust. I've only had it in the tank for a couple weeks now.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve had Tahitian moon sand in a 30 gallon for several months at this point. It looks nice, but personally IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll never use it again. I spent a ton of time rinsing it and it still clouded the water for a couple of weeks after putting it in tank. ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s just too light and stirs up into the water column too easily. Maybe itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s the brand I bought, I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know, but I do know I wonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t buy it again.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

hmmm. I have Tahitian Moon sand and LOVE it!!! It looks really neat, was easy to rinse, and is pretty heavy. I think the brands might make the difference. I got Carb-Sea from Petsmart (I think that's what it was) and is working fine for me. The blasting sand sounds cool too...and a heck of a lot cheaper.
Go with what you like.

Manoah Marton


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

Where in the heck can I get black blasting sand???

I went to Kite Lumber, Lowes and Home Depot and none of them had it.

If those places don't carry it, I seriously don't know who would.

Any cheap($10-20 for 50 lbs) black sand will work.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Look for a welding supply shop.


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

Aren't blasting sand sharp?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

benny71 said:


> Where in the heck can I get black blasting sand???
> 
> I went to Kite Lumber, Lowes and Home Depot and none of them had it.
> 
> ...


Blasting sands in general are usually carried by construction supply stores, that handle a wide variety of jobs, but not necessarily lumber. Restoration suppliers carry blasting sands as well. HD and Lowes are not the type of stores that would necessarily carry them. Whether they are easi;y accessible to you would depend on where you live, but these types of products are available in most places. The stores are often more geared to tradesmen rather than retail customers so may not be as obvious.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

pretty-nifty said:


> Aren't blasting sand sharp?


The blasting sand I'm looking for is silica.



> Blasting sands in general are usually carried by construction supply stores, that handle a wide variety of jobs, but not necessarily lumber. Restoration suppliers carry blasting sands as well. HD and Lowes are not the type of stores that would necessarily carry them. Whether they are easi;y accessible to you would depend on where you live, but these types of products are available in most places. The stores are often more geared to tradesmen rather than retail customers so may not be as obvious.


I just found out that they have it at Tractor Supply Company and I'm about to step out and get some. :thumb:

Now that it's freezing outside, the challenge is going to be cleaning it.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

OK, I'm back. $7.99 for 50 lbs.

It is Black Diamond Granules...Is this stuff safe?

Edit: I just noticed a warning on the back that says "harmful if inhaled..."

I'm not about to kill all of my fish, so I need to know if anyone has used this stuff before I'm dumping it in...I'm going to rinse it and wait for some replies.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Silica says harmful if inhaled also. Breathing dust is bad for you. i haven't had any issues with my nickel slag. I wouldn't breathe it intentionally.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, it looks like I wasted $8.00...I turned the hose on "jet," stuck the nozzle all the way to the bottom, came back in for about 5 minutes and the sand "blasted" a jet-nozzle sized hole right through the bottom of the bucket. :lol:

I think that would probably harm my fish, so I'm not using it.

Any other ideas on where to find 50 lbs of black sand for cheap? I've been to about 10 stores and only 1 place had it.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I can't imagine how you went through the bucket, but that could probably be done with any sand. No reason to not use it based on that.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I clean my sand this way and have never had this happen (never tried blasting sand, but I have used pool filter sand which is silica and apparently sharp).

Seems extreme, but then it IS the purpose of blasting sand...to remove the surface of what it grinds against.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

OK, I took a gamble and used it.

After:
(sorry, this tank is at the top of stairs and a hallway and is really hard to get centered/quality pictures of the tank)



















Before:










I love it, I just need more rock now.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Looks like you got it clean. Glad you like it.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

BillD said:


> Looks like you got it clean. Glad you like it.


I doubled over an old bed sheet, stuck it in a milk crate, poured the sand in and turned on the hose. It worked like a charm. :thumb:

I hope it doesn't injure my peacocks, they've been playing in it like crazy...A bunch of the rocks are covered in the sand from them spitting it and knocking it there with their fins.


----------



## AeonzMike (Dec 9, 2010)

Tahitian moon sand is really the best substrate I used. Just fine enough yet heavy enough to easily be vaccumed. I clean it beforehand with a bucket, letting it overflow for like 5 minute, then decanting all the cloudy water. Repeat x3 at least. Tank clears in a few houres.


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

Isn't Tahitian moon sand a bit more coarse?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If the sand is clean when it goes in it will be clear from the start.


----------

